# Proof of Employment Besides The Work Number



## 2Today3Tomorrow (Oct 18, 2022)

Any idea how I can acquire proof of employment directly from my DC? I'm applying for in-state reclassification at my school, and they're quite tough about it. Here's their statement: 

"An official statement from employer indicating when *employment began, position, status (permanent/temporary), and location of employment* is our required documentation for the reclassification process.    Per policy, I am unable to verify employment using The Work Number.  *We require written documentation from the employer*."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome!
target work number is 12250.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> Any idea how I can acquire proof of employment directly from my DC? I'm applying for in-state reclassification at my school, and they're quite tough about it. Here's their statement:
> 
> "An official statement from employer indicating when *employment began, position, status (permanent/temporary), and location of employment* is our required documentation for the reclassification process.    Per policy, I am unable to verify employment using The Work Number.  *We require written documentation from the employer*."


Your HR will need to help with that.


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> Any idea how I can acquire proof of employment directly from my DC? I'm applying for in-state reclassification at my school, and they're quite tough about it. Here's their statement:
> 
> "An official statement from employer indicating when *employment began, position, status (permanent/temporary), and location of employment* is our required documentation for the reclassification process.    Per policy, I am unable to verify employment using The Work Number.  *We require written documentation from the employer*."


And yet no company has to give that info although likely would give limited info which that is.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> Any idea how I can acquire proof of employment directly from my DC? I'm applying for in-state reclassification at my school, and they're quite tough about it. Here's their statement:
> 
> "An official statement from employer indicating when *employment began, position, status (permanent/temporary), and location of employment* is our required documentation for the reclassification process.    Per policy, I am unable to verify employment using The Work Number.  *We require written documentation from the employer*."


What is the schooling for? Target will pay for the classes if your an employee. Look in the workday app for more information and how to get in touch with the 3d party that handles enrollment.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 18, 2022)

They don’t pay for all classes at all schools. Only certain schools qualify and not all classes.


----------



## WarmBody (Oct 18, 2022)

Never had luck with HR helping with anything. When I asked for this information they referred me directly to "The Work Number" and shooed me out of the office, basically. This was for a bank loan, in which they never contacted The Work Number at all and decided to just use my pay stubs for proof of employment.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 19, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They don’t pay for all classes at all schools. Only certain schools qualify and not all classes.


Though your statement is valid, it's not a reason to stop inquiring further and see what options are available for free. The OPs degree program may be offered by one of the schools. What is there to loose?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 19, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> Though your statement is valid, it's not a reason to stop inquiring further and see what options are available for free. The OPs degree program may be offered by one of the schools. What is there to loose?


I don’t know, do you need to tighten your pants?  
lol
I was just clarifying so the poster doesn’t assume all colleges work with target. My son looked into it, and it was a lot of online schools like Phoenix.


----------



## Luck (Oct 20, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I don’t know, do you need to tighten your pants?
> lol
> I was just clarifying so the poster doesn’t assume all colleges work with target. My son looked into it, and it was a lot of online schools like Phoenix.


A lot of my local schools are included. Even the local small college here. Sounds like a luck of the draw on that one.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 20, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I don’t know, do you need to tighten your pants?
> lol
> I was just clarifying so the poster doesn’t assume all colleges work with target. My son looked into it, and it was a lot of online schools like Phoenix.


There are some decent options that are accredited. A degree is a degree, your still learning skills you need to move forward professionally if you have the drive to do so. Free is free. I'm not quite sure what pants have to do with this.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 20, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> There are some decent options that are accredited. A degree is a degree, your still learning skills you need to move forward professionally if you have the drive to do so. Free is free. I'm not quite sure what pants have to do with this.


You said “what is there to loose”.
So do you need to tighten your pants?  Shoe laces?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 20, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You said “what is there to loose”.
> So do you need to tighten your pants?  Shoe laces?


It seems like I'm always tightening both. I meant to say lose. Sorry for my grammatical error.


----------



## NKG (Oct 20, 2022)

Anytime I needed verification. I filled everything out and then told HR to sign it. Usually they will if you do the work and explain why you need it


----------



## 2Today3Tomorrow (Oct 23, 2022)

NKG said:


> Anytime I needed verification. I filled everything out and then told HR to sign it. Usually they will if you do the work and explain why you need it


So you're saying I could print the "Worker Summary" section of my profile from Workday, they would sign it? Because that's the only place I see all the information required.


----------



## 2Today3Tomorrow (Oct 23, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I don’t know, do you need to tighten your pants?
> lol
> I was just clarifying so the poster doesn’t assume all colleges work with target. My son looked into it, and it was a lot of online schools like Phoenix.


Thanks. They do offer reimbursement for my school. I am enrolled independently of Guild.


----------



## NKG (Oct 23, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> So you're saying I could print the "Worker Summary" section of my profile from Workday, they would sign it? Because that's the only place I see all the information required.


I'd write something up not copy paste


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 23, 2022)

Employment at Target is notoriously difficult to prove seeing as how you are technically “employed” but haven’t an actual paystub unless you happen to be one of the vaunted few who actually gets paid (ETL, etc.)


----------

